# Stream consolidator



## peterkronenberg (Jan 12, 2005)

Is there any app that will consolidate streams *and* pull from your existing Favorites or Watchlist from the various streaming options, e.g., Netflix, Amazon, etc. They all seem to support their own watchlist instead of being able to import form the existing ones.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

peterkronenberg said:


> Is there any app that will consolidate streams *and* pull from your existing Favorites or Watchlist from the various streaming options, e.g., Netflix, Amazon, etc. They all seem to support their own watchlist instead of being able to import form the existing ones.


Funny. I thought the stream app was supposed to do that, but I've been underwhelmed with it. It doesn't know anything that I watch unless I went through that app. So to date it only has three shows in my recently watched section, and I didn't even watch two of them because I navigated there and saw they were things I had to pay for.

So I've been messaging them saying their stream app is useless. It doesn't aggregate any of the services I actually pay for. All the recommendations are for things I have to pay for and aren't part of the services I already pay for. Most of the things I see in their app just aren't helpful in any way, shape or form.

And now that Google takes up a third of their screen with their Netflix like preview and stream takes up another carousel line, my personal device has one whopping line of anything personally related to what I watch.

So I said they need to get their head out of their asses and make their app actually useful and less permanently intrusive or everyone that buys it will just disable anything tivo related and use it as a straight android tv device. And then they won't get any metrics for their mining because it doesn't seem like they access any info that doesn't go through stream.

And the things they seem to be working on have zero to do with the above or the issues that are concerning most here.

Seems a bit weird overall. But as a device on its own, it's working well for my needs, so screw'em on their end of things.

I haven't seen anything with Sabrina that shows it has usb-c or anything for a separate input. So if it's just microUSB with the wired ethernet/charging cord, then I'm not interested. Shouldn't have to deal with OTG cables/dongles in 2020 on a newly introduced device. And I wouldn't buy a microUSB only device at this stage anyway.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterkronenberg (Jan 12, 2005)

dbpaddler said:


> Funny. I thought the stream app was supposed to do that, but I've been underwhelmed with it. It doesn't know anything that I watch unless I went through that app. So to date it only has three shows in my recently watched section, and I didn't even watch two of them because I navigated there and saw they were things I had to pay for.


I agree. We just use the Android TV interface. We looked at Reelgood, but that has the same problem


----------



## Charlyc (Aug 27, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> Funny. I thought the stream app was supposed to do that, but I've been underwhelmed with it. It doesn't know anything that I watch unless I went through that app. So to date it only has three shows in my recently watched section, and I didn't even watch two of them because I navigated there and saw they were things I had to pay for.
> 
> So I've been messaging them saying their stream app is useless. It doesn't aggregate any of the services I actually pay for. All the recommendations are for things I have to pay for and aren't part of the services I already pay for. Most of the things I see in their app just aren't helpful in any way, shape or form.
> 
> ...


Did you personalize the App so It won't show streaming services you don't have?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Charlyc said:


> Did you personalize the App so It won't show streaming services you don't have?


All that I could see. I think it's the Amazon one that's doubled up. Haven't checked in a few.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlyc (Aug 27, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> All that I could see. I think it's the Amazon one that's doubled up. Haven't checked in a few.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I find the Amazon is very messy if you don't use and app often it's hard to find. The Tivo I can lock app in the favorites and they will be there. Plus the remote is much like a real remote but simplified so it's easier for my wife that does not like change.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Charlyc said:


> I find the Amazon is very messy if you don't use and app often it's hard to find. The Tivo I can lock app in the favorites and they will be there. Plus the remote is much like a real remote but simplified so it's easier for my wife that does not like change.


Yeah if you're used to tivo remotes, it works well. My bedroom is strictly that little peanut as my amp learns the TV volume controls. Just wish they'd make a backlit learning version. Their remote situation is always a hot mess in regards to a full featured, widely compatible version.

Think the Amazon app has two selections, one for Prime and one for just Amazon video. And not that I'm above paying for something, I would prefer it show my Prime options primarily and not paid Amazon options.

Then again, maybe there's nothing prime related to recommend which I find hard to believe.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

